# Truma BS10 water heater problem



## Cliffy38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Went away 2 weeks ago water heater worked no problem. Have come away this weekend and cannot get it to work. It is a truma bs10 and I have a rocker switch with off 50 & 70 as soon as you switch it to 50 or 70 the red light comes on which means the system has failed. I do not hear any clicking to ignite the gas just the light. The only thing I have done since the last use was to drain the boiler, due to the cold weather. Any help appreciated. Just to confirm that the gas works on all other appliances I have bled the hot water by turning on the taps and allowing it to flow without fits and starts. Now at a loss as I have no hot water and no manual to help out. Also the outside cover has been removed


----------



## Neckender (Mar 3, 2013)

I had similar with our truma during last summer, I found that our openable window above the truma flue has a micro switch so that the boiler won't fire up if the window is open. The micro switch has elongated holes where the fixing screws go, and the micro switch was to far away from the window, so boiler wouldn'tfire up as it thought the window was open, so I just had to adjust the micro switch on the elongated holes and boiler fired. You can test if it works by opening the window and holding the micro swich closed boiler should fire up.

John.


----------



## Cliffy38 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cannot see any micro switch near the window. Also not getting the clunk that allows the gas to flow which I am led to believe should happen before the ignition starts


----------

